# Firefox, certificat et site des impots



## Ulyxes (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

L'an dernier j'ai fait ma déclaration en ligne sans problème, tout avait marché comme sur des roulettes. Ayant reçu un mail que disant que mon certificat de l'an dernier n'était plus valable, je me connecte sur impots.gouv.fr. NB : je suis sous Firefox 1.06 sur eMac/ Mac OS X.3.9.

Je répond aux questions du nouvel abonnement, du numéro fiscal à l'adresse e-mail.

Lorsque je veux me connecter sur la déclaration en ligne, il me répond : "nous n'avons pas trouvé de certificat sur votre navigateur, veuillez en demander un gratuitement ...".

Je retourne dans la procédure d'abonnement, et là, après avoir taper mon numéro fiscal, il me répond : "vous êtes déjà abonné".

Je regarde dans les préférences/advancd/certificat et je vois un certificat indiqué : "expired". Je le supprime (peut-être ai-je fait une erreur ?). 

Rien à faire, toujours : "Vous êtes déjà abonné"  

J'ai essayé avec d'autres navigateurs (Safari, Netscape), idem : "Vous êtes déjà abonné".

Y a t'il une possibilité de se "désabonner" et de recommencer.

Merci d'avance à qui aura une idée.

P.S : j'ai cherché sur d'autres fils, mais il semble que jusqu'à présent les gens n'aient eu de pb qu'avec Safari.


----------



## emetloca (20 Mai 2006)

Si tu as le même message avec d'autres navigateurs, la réponse ne peut venir que de l'assistance des impôts. Je les ai testé pour un autre problème, c'est pas forcément génial. 

Désolé


----------



## wqwqwq (20 Mai 2006)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> L'an dernier j'ai fait ma déclaration en ligne sans problème, tout avait marché comme sur des roulettes. Ayant reçu un mail que disant que mon certificat de l'an dernier n'était plus valable, je me connecte sur impots.gouv.fr. NB : je suis sous Firefox 1.06 sur eMac/ Mac OS X.3.9.
> 
> ...



Hello,
Pour te "désabonner", qui corresdpond en fait à la révocation de ton certificat puis à la délivrance d'un nouveau, tu dois aller dans "Particuliers/Gérer votre abonnement/Résilier mon inscription" puis ensuite "Vous n'êtes pas encore abonné"...

Il semble y avoir une incompatibilité majeure avec les mac intel, toujours pas résolue officiellement à ce jour. Certains semblent l'avoir contournée grâce à une manoeuvre consistant à ouvrir le trousseau (faire une recherche ici si nécessaire). Te ne devrais pas être concerné cependant, vue ta config.


Fabrice


----------



## Ulyxes (20 Mai 2006)

wqwqwq a dit:
			
		

> Il semble y avoir une incompatibilité majeure avec les mac intel, toujours pas résolue officiellement à ce jour. Certains semblent l'avoir contournée grâce à une manoeuvre consistant à ouvrir le trousseau (faire une recherche ici si nécessaire). Te ne devrais pas être concerné cependant, vue ta config.
> Fabrice


  Merci de ta réponse. Mon processeur est un PPC.  

Trouvé un lien intéressant pour tout le monde sur la manière dans cela doit se passer sous Firefox quand on demande un certificat :  Declaration d'impots : Obtenir un certificat   

Cela n'explique pas ce qui m'est arrivé ; peut-être le serveur s'est-il planté lors de l'élaboration du certificat ? 

C'était plus simple l'an dernier :  le certificat arrivait dans un répertoire nommé teleir.  Pourquoi n'ont-ils pas conservé un système qui marchait ?  Car j'ai vu aussi qu'on était limité à 3 demandes de certificat !  Alors pour celui qui se plante entre le 31 Mai et le 16 Juin, que se passe-t'il ? Pénalités ? Pas très logique tout cela


----------



## zigouiman (21 Mai 2006)

Hum, problème aussi sous Safari après téléchargement du certificat et déclaration en ligne et à la fin au moment de la signature : 







  
Super le nouveau certificat de m****, il est pas reconnu dans le trousseau d'accès, c'est malin....


----------



## Vick (21 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Hum, problème aussi sous Safari après téléchargement du certificat et déclaration en ligne et à la fin au moment de la signature :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Même problème, j'ai supprimé mon abonnement et réobtenu un certificat mais même résultat au final   . Coup de fil à l'assistance technique (qui m'a pas l'air d'avoir croisé un mac depuis un bon bout de temps) : "heu... essayez avec Mozilla ou Firefox". 

Je rentre pourtant dans la configuration affichée en ligne : safari 2, Mac OS X (4.2 en ce qui me concerne + iBook G3). Ça me gave un peu d'avoir à télécharger un autre navigateur que Safari, qui marche très bien en temps normal, surtout que je commence à rationner mes téléchargements pour préserver le peu d'espace qu'il me reste sur mon DD. 

Safari est quand même le navigateur privilégié sur Mac donc cette charmante équipe technique des zimpôts devrait avant tout assurer un max de compatibilité avec lui. Vu le temps que j'ai déjà perdu avec cette histoire, je sens que je vais sortir mes gambettes et revenir au bon vieux papier. ..


----------



## zigouiman (21 Mai 2006)

Je viens juste de réassayer avec Camino en résiliant le compte précédent et me réabonnant à nouveau avec gestion du certificat par Camino (et pas par le trousseau d'accès) et tout est OK, CA MARCHE !!!!  jusqu'à la signature ou je peux choisir le certificat dans la liste proposé (forcémment y'en a qu'un...). 

Je penche pour un pb Safari->trousseau d'accès, mais je ne pourrais pas en dire plus...


----------



## la.flibuste (21 Mai 2006)

moi j'eatis abonnée , mais certificat introuvable ; j'ai fait comme on m'a dit : resiliation sur le site des impots et reabonnement dans la foulée sur firefox ; le top ! ca marche : j'ai a nouveau un certificat valide. donc je me suis a nouveau penchée sur ma declaration : nouveau hic : ils veulent que je modifie les parametres java jvm,  et je sais pas le faire ! :rose:  ces impots m'agacent ! !!   (et je suis vachement polie !)


----------



## zigouiman (21 Mai 2006)

Il faut dire que j'ai pas fait la mise à jour en 10.4.6, la nouvelle version de Safari doit peut-être corriger ce problème. A lire ici aussi


----------



## la.flibuste (21 Mai 2006)

moi qui comptais estanquer 20 euros a l'état     , c'est plutot mal parti


----------



## Vick (21 Mai 2006)

Bon, je viens de télécharger le renard et ce coup-ci, ma déclaration est passée impec. Aucun bug à la signature.  Ça fait un pb de réglé ! Va comprendre, Charles...

Et maintenant, import de mes signets safari, et que sa saute !...


----------



## oliMac (23 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous OSX Tiger avec un iMac Intel. Je n'ai paseu de pb pour avoir de certificat par contre, au moment de signer la déclaration à la fin, rien ne se passe et il refuse d'ajouter la signature numérique sur le document. Je n'ai aucun message d'erreur pourtant mais j'ai beau appuyer sur le bouton, rien ne se passe.

Qqu'un a t il aussi le pb?

Edit: que ce soit sous Firefox ou Safari c'est idem!

Edit2: bon aopparemment il y a pas mal de thread qui traitent déjà du sujet et il n'y aurait pour l'heure pas de solution pour les MacTel.


----------



## Calimero 44 (27 Mai 2006)

Le problème vient que pour les impots il faut maintenant avoir le java  : Java 2 SE 5.0 Release 3, qui fonctionne sous Tiger.

Tu peux le trouver sur le site d'apple. J'ai eu le meme problème et j'ai du appeler les impots, ils m'ont dit de téléchargé ce java.
Impeccable cela a fonctionner du 1er coup.
Pour résumé : navigateur firefox sous Tiger et le java J2SE 5.0


----------



## SergeD (27 Mai 2006)

Calimero 44 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème vient que pour les impots il faut maintenant avoir le java  : Java 2 SE 5.0 Release 3, qui fonctionne sous Tiger.
> 
> Tu peux le trouver sur le site d'apple. J'ai eu le meme problème et j'ai du appeler les impots, ils m'ont dit de téléchargé ce java.
> Impeccable cela a fonctionner du 1er coup.
> Pour résumé : navigateur firefox sous Tiger et le java J2SE 5.0



Bonjour,
as-tu un Mac Intel?
merci.


----------



## scoodyflo (27 Mai 2006)

Bonjour a tous et toutes ,

ça marche bien malgré quelques soucis 

ce matin j'ai voulu faire ma teledeclaration : 

j'ai donc utilisé Omniweb ( ok l'année derniere ) 
puis voyant qu'il y avait un bug 
je suis passé sous safari 

j'ai révoqué mon certif et viré les 3 fichiers dans mon trousseaux ... et le dossier Teleir dans le dossier utilisateur ...

Rien a faire malgré avoir un certificat tout neuf , safari veut rien savoir ... C'est le trousseau qui merde  ???

Du coup j'ai lancé FIREFOX : 

-supprimé mon certificat ( encore retse encore 2 essais ! ouf )
- souscrit un nouveau 

j'ai pu remarqué que qu'a ce niveau les pages des impots etaient differentes que celle sous safari ... 
Certificat OK 
Declaration Ok
Confirmation  OK 
j'ai perdu 2 heures pour rien ce matin 

J'ai imprime mon reçu et marqué un rouge "UTILISE FIREFOX POUR 2007  "


----------



## Calimero 44 (1 Juin 2006)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> as-tu un Mac Intel?
> merci.



Non, je n'ai qu'un powerbook g4


----------



## grig (3 Juin 2006)

wqwqwq a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Pour te "désabonner", qui corresdpond en fait à la révocation de ton certificat puis à la délivrance d'un nouveau, tu dois aller dans "Particuliers/Gérer votre abonnement/Résilier mon inscription" puis ensuite "Vous n'êtes pas encore abonné"...
> 
> Fabrice


 
Alors là, je suis bien content de lire ton post, j'ai exactement le même problème, et j'ai posé la question par mail à la DGI, j'attends toujours la réponse...

merci encore


----------



## Memento (7 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, je viens de découvrir qu'il y a des problèmes sur MacIntel. J'ai vu qu'avec netscape ça marchait mieux, j'ai don téléchargé la 7.2 mais malheureusement il me dit que je n'ai pas de certificat.
J'ai fait ma déclaration sur firefox comment je fait pour que le certificat sopit lisible par Netscape.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## grig (7 Juin 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème en passant de Safari à Firefox, impossible de retrouver ce fichu certificat, alors le mieux est de te désinscrire sur la page d'accueil en un premier temps et de te réinscrire pour avoir un nouveau certificat, j'ai fait ça cet après-midi, ça s'est bien passé, ouf!


----------



## grig (7 Juin 2006)

J'ai oublié de dire: sous Panther, c'est Safari qui fait des siennes et Firefox qui fonctionne!


----------



## Memento (7 Juin 2006)

J'ai trouvé sur le site des impôts comment exporter un certificat et avec Netscape ça a marché OUF!!


----------



## grig (7 Juin 2006)

memento a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé sur le site des impôts comment exporter un certificat et avec Netscape ça a marché OUF!!


je suis allé voir, mais ça ne m'aurait été d'aucun recours, j'ai enregistré mon certificat avec  Safari et depûis, j'ai mis Safari à la corbeille pour faire de la place...
Enfin, tant mieux si ça a marché, sinon, ma manoeuvre (se désinscrire et se réinscrire) fonctionne toujours pour ceux qui comme moi ont perdu le certificat...


----------

